
The Next Decade in AI: Four Steps Towards Robust Artificial Intelligence - Anon84
https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.06177
======
mark_l_watson
This seems similar to the recent book Rebooting AI that he wrote with Ernest
Davis.

Good read (both paper and their book).

A little off topic, but I have been an AI practitioner since the early 1980s.
The beginning of my career was "symbolic" AI, the last 6 years were deep
learning, and now I am also getting interested in hybrid AI which I mostly do
in Common Lisp with some code calling out to Python and TensorFlow.

